# Interlock Solenoid-Transmission



## jdenitti (Feb 18, 2005)

I have a 1998 Altima and every time you step on the brake pedal you here a 
loud clicking noise from the center console. I believe its the interlock solenoid so you cant take the car out of gear without your foot on the brake. Everthing still works ok. It makes the noise even if the car is in drive. Anyone have any experience with this.

Thanks!


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

had the same thing on a 94 Saab. i dont believe there is a way around it besides turning the music up


----------

